# Dell 8250 - ATX?



## TonyI (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi all! I've been researching moving the internals of my old Dell 8250 to another (smaller) case. Through this forum and other sources, I believe I'm getting closer to figuring this out.

General question - Is there anyway to confirm that the mobo in my 8250 is a "standard" ATX? I've tried the dell specs and internet and have not found anything yet. Once I determine this, I'll start looking for a new case (e.g. newegg.com, eBay, etc.)

Any help/advice is appreciated.


----------



## Vash2000 (Nov 2, 2006)

If you want a much smaller case try eBay and use the Hijackthislog and it should show you.


----------



## billenium (Dec 2, 2007)

Well you could measure your board and cross check them with other boards. Might work


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

hijackthis wont do much its for security things. if you mean to get system information everest works better but isnt needed. alright it is an ATX motherboard. personally i wouldnt use ebay for computer stuff just because its hard to know how smart the person on the other end is. i would use (for cases) newegg.com, performance-pcs.com, frozencpu.com, xoxide.com, mwave.com, tigerdirect.com. those shops should serve most if not all computing needs


----------

